# Exact Route of the Tour de France



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

Does anyone know how to get the route that the tour is taking. I see the start and ending cities/locations. But was wondering how you figure the smaller roads that the riders will use between those spots. I would like to go and see it, maybe even set up in a less populated part of the race where there are not a ton of people. 

Does anyone know how long before the race is scheduled to be on a section of road it is closed to traffic? 


Any good books or websites that help the newbie enjoy seeing a few stages of Le Tour. Thanks,


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The details of which roads they will use are not yet known. They will work thouse out over time, eventually posting them on the TdF web site. 

The final details will show the expected arrival times along the way for each stage. Depending on the specific roads to be used, they may employ a "rolling closure" of just a few hours on many roads. On narrow mountain roads, which have complicated entry/exit issues and where many people are expected, they will close a day or even two in advance of the race.

As to finding a quiet spot to set up, I probably wouldn't recommend this. The peloton will pass in a matter of seconds and you'll be disappointed. Starts and finishes are fun, as are big mountain stages. The crowds are part of the spectacle. Another option is to camp at a quiet spot and ride your bike to the mountain or start/finish town. In this way you get the quiet you seek, the excitement and entertainment of the race, plus you'd get to ride the roads and trails that make Europe such a great place for cycling.

JSR


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*TdF site*

All in time, exact roads plus time tables will be posted.
Also, major towns along the route will provide info as well - each start and end town has a great little descriptor on the Tour site. Regional tourism sites will make it easy for you.

Which stages are you aiming to see? There are several on this board who know France really well and/or have been to stages. :thumbsup:


----------



## finman50 (Mar 5, 2008)

I followed the tour for two weeks in 2010. It was great and well worth it. What you really want if you are going to track it on your own is the official "Tour de France 2012 ROADBOOK. This has all the info on the tour including estimated times for different locations depending on the speed of the peloton. It even has where the teams are staying Its my understandings the teams and press use this to know where their suppose to go park etc.... I looked in my roadbook and could not find info on how to get it We got ours through the tour group afilliated with the TDF The rough stages are out now with an actual street map to follow. We went with two separate tour groups even though we never use tour guides If you go on your own You could book a room in the region/towns they currently have listed on line. We did not get the final list of our hotels from the tour operator till early spring of the tour year. Everybody including the team,s press, tourist etc... is looking at the rough outline and planning their rooms now. This is a great time to be planning

It's true you only see them go by for a few seconds but it gives you a sence of the whole race. The crowds roaring, the helicopter is just over head. It's very neat. If it were me I'd try for a mountain stage and walk up a bit. We saw a Cat 1 climb and because they were slower you could see more. Paris was over the top. I'd skip the time trials quite boring. Although I did enjoy a nice bottle of wine as they went by. If you plan your trip in an area where they finish. You could see them come in and the catch them the next day.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

fredstaple said:


> Does anyone know how to get the route that the tour is taking. I see the start and ending cities/locations. But was wondering how you figure the smaller roads that the riders will use between those spots. I would like to go and see it, maybe even set up in a less populated part of the race where there are not a ton of people.
> 
> Does anyone know how long before the race is scheduled to be on a section of road it is closed to traffic?
> 
> Any good books or websites that help the newbie enjoy seeing a few stages of Le Tour. Thanks,


Been to 10 TdF's, many as guide. The ASO doesn't do the full blown exact routes until June typically. You can plan around it though. I did a little travel blog for my friends that asked for help. If you look at the right there are articles published in March 2007 that are helpful for the planning stages. 

Tour Johnny's Tour de France Travel Planner: Getting Started, TdF Travel Basics, Lodging


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

finman50 said:


> I followed the tour for two weeks in 2010. It was great and well worth it. What you really want if you are going to track it on your own is the official "Tour de France 2012 ROADBOOK. This has all the info on the tour including estimated times for different locations depending on the speed of the peloton. It even has where the teams are staying Its my understandings the teams and press use this to know where their suppose to go park etc.... I looked in my roadbook and could not find info on how to get it We got ours through the tour group afilliated with the TDF The rough stages are out now with an actual street map to follow. We went with two separate tour groups even though we never use tour guides If you go on your own You could book a room in the region/towns they currently have listed on line. We did not get the final list of our hotels from the tour operator till early spring of the tour year. Everybody including the team,s press, tourist etc... is looking at the rough outline and planning their rooms now. This is a great time to be planning
> 
> It's true you only see them go by for a few seconds but it gives you a sence of the whole race. The crowds roaring, the helicopter is just over head. It's very neat. If it were me I'd try for a mountain stage and walk up a bit. We saw a Cat 1 climb and because they were slower you could see more. Paris was over the top. I'd skip the time trials quite boring. Although I did enjoy a nice bottle of wine as they went by. If you plan your trip in an area where they finish. You could see them come in and the catch them the next day.


The reason you couldn't find how to buy is because the book isn't sold and is made for the teams. The tour group likely got one through someone credentialed that grabbed some copies. Very cool books for collectors. They make ones for the media that outline all of those things Phil and Paul talk about in-between like the castles,etc


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*All great help*

I'll be going through the blog today. My rough plan is to drive up to the French border from very Southern Spain and try to catch the last week/5 days of the race. If possible see a flat sprint finish, try to set up near a feed zone and score a water bottle, see a climb and then skip the TT and drive to the outskirts of Paris and Metro in for the finish.

I hope it is not too aggressive a plan, but want to give it a shot. I'd also be OK camping and then try to get a hotel outside of Paris near a Metro station. Bringing some bikes would also be desirable to get around locally.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

you'll have plenty of space on any stage except on the climbs. doesn't matter what time the roads used for the race are closed for traffic, get a detailed map or gps and make a detour if you are late. The best advice is maybe to watch the race on Eurosport, to memorize the most beautiful places and chateaus, and to visit them on your bike or car off season.


----------



## finman50 (Mar 5, 2008)

I read some of "Johnny's Tour de France Travel Planner:" [from above] and having been to the Tour I can say he's got some Great Advice. It's well written. 

In addition, I might suggest checking out what the Tour companies are offering, even if you don't plan to use them. They organize trips around certain stages and towns and that might give you an idea on how to plan for the 2012 TDF. 

When we were there they closed some of the mountain stages ahead of time and you could ride up the day before. Although we were in an "approved group" nobody stopped us or asked any questions. Actually I think a creative person could get into most of the the tour. 

I got my Tour de France 2010 ROADBOOK when I signed up with Custom Getaways [see link below]. They have short 3 day packages that might work for you. 

Custom Getaways | Tour de France trips and travel


----------



## trifun2009 (May 4, 2009)

I'm 18 and hoping to head over to Europe for a bit of travel in June/July this year. Obviously, would love to watch a few mountain stages of the Tour de France and I'll hopefully be in Europe during the mountain stages of 10 and 11. I'd love to watch these stages and to ride a few of the mountains around this area as well, probably spending a total of 4 or 5 days in the area. I'd prefer to organise it on my own and without a tour, and was thinking Annecy would be a good base? Is there anywhere else you would recommend that would be better? I'll be relying on public transport, as an 18 year old with only a provisional Australian driving licence, if that makes any difference. I'd also prefer to hire a bike, if possible, as I will be travelling around before/after this. I appreciate your help!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

trifun2009 said:


> I'm 18 and hoping to head over to Europe for a bit of travel in June/July this year. Obviously, would love to watch a few mountain stages of the Tour de France and I'll hopefully be in Europe during the mountain stages of 10 and 11. I'd love to watch these stages and to ride a few of the mountains around this area as well, probably spending a total of 4 or 5 days in the area. I'd prefer to organise it on my own and without a tour, and was thinking Annecy would be a good base? Is there anywhere else you would recommend that would be better? I'll be relying on public transport, as an 18 year old with only a provisional Australian driving licence, if that makes any difference. I'd also prefer to hire a bike, if possible, as I will be travelling around before/after this. I appreciate your help!


Annecy is a great place, hard pressed to tell you a better spot to ride from for 2012 TdF. Have spent a lot of time based here guiding trips, the town is nice at night with lots to do, good food. The lake is great way to recover after a hard ride. The link below is from 2005, BUT gives detailed info on all of the ride circuits the Haute Savoie Tourism board has put together. 

http://www.tourism.savoiehautesavoie.com/images/upload/portfolio_img/brochure_velo.pdf

The climb of the Col de Semnoz is recommended on your non tour de france days, reminds me a lot of a shorter Ventoux with pine forests on the lower slopes giving way to stunning views of Lake Annecy at the top. If you go up be careful coming down, lots of tourism buses taking people to the top and the some small hairpin turns in the forest sections.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Agree with teoteoteo that Annecy is very nice. Beautiful setting with plenty of nice riding


----------



## trifun2009 (May 4, 2009)

Great! Thanks for your help.


----------

